# Dayan Guhong Center Piece



## bigwilly808 (Sep 16, 2011)

I was cleaning my Dayan II Guhong and one of the center pieces broke..I tried googling where to find replacement parts, speedcubeshop has a part on their website where you can order but it's going to be delayed..I just put Cubesmith smooth tiles on it -.-

I don't wanna waste my money by buying a whole cube again. Anybody know where I can get a Dayan II Guhong center piece? Anybody selling?


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 16, 2011)

Glue it?


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krazy glue man, fixed my mini QJ. Bonds plastic instantly.


----------



## izovire (Sep 16, 2011)

You mentioned that you will get a GG soon? I could just include a center piece free of charge. (I have a few extras)

To be more specific there are two center piece parts... the piece... and then the cap.. Which one is broken?


----------



## bigwilly808 (Sep 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> You mentioned that you will get a GG soon? I could just include a center piece free of charge. (I have a few extras)
> 
> To be more specific there are two center piece parts... the piece... and then the cap.. Which one is broken?



Lol it was that round part of the bottom of the center piece where the edges and corners rub on. It just broke when I put pressure on it. (Cleaning) CRC must've weakened the plastic or something -.-


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2011)

bigwilly808 said:


> Lol it was that round part of the bottom of the center piece where the edges and corners rub on. It just broke when I put pressure on it. (Cleaning) CRC must've weakened the plastic or something -.-


 
It actually works without it.


----------



## bigwilly808 (Sep 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> It actually works without it.


 
I don't think it will work lol. (I circled the parts of the center pieces to show you guys what broke. That whole black round thing is totally gone.)


----------



## insane569 (Sep 17, 2011)

bigwilly808 said:


> I don't think it will work lol. (I circled the parts of the center pieces to show you guys what broke. That whole black round thing is totally gone.)


 
it doesnt really need does parts
i sanded mine down alot to make the edges rotate around easier


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 18, 2011)

insane569 said:


> it doesnt really need does parts
> i sanded mine down alot to make the edges rotate around easier


 
Then wouldn't the centre peices sink into the cube alot?


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 28, 2011)

NO the edges and the corners hold it but if you dissemble the cube yeah.
2 of mine is broken 2.
Damn.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 28, 2011)

I once broke all 6 of them and had to bought a new one.
Later, when I got the new one, i accidentally broke another 2 of them XD, in the end i stick for my haiyan memory lol.
But yeah, those parts sure got broken easily.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> I once broke all 6 of them and had to bought a new one.
> Later, when I got the new one, i accidentally broke another 2 of them XD, in the end i stick for my haiyan memory lol.
> But yeah, those parts sure got broken easily.


 
The question is, how did you go about breaking them? I really don't think that they would just break on there own. I've have my GuHong for over 6 months and they havn't broken.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

The same happened to my DaYan LunHui, but I was able to trade it for a Master Pyramorphinx.
I hate it when stuff like that happens, suck


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 1, 2011)

well, i overtighten it, and so... yeah, the plastic is somewhat soft
oh, i tighten it when it was dissasembled so there were no pieces that could hold the center piece from being pressed by the screw and the core


----------

